# Remember Pong?



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

remember my beautiful little boy pong










and his poorly little leg










He was on antibiotics for a long time to beat the infection, and daily salt baths, we managed to beat the infection and he was doing well, we gave the leg every chance we could to heal.

unfortunatly the leg couldnt be saved, and he lost it a couple of days ago


















pong is still his happy cheeky self









atleast now he fits in with the other boys! :lol: :lol: :lol: (i joke!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

bless him, can I has him?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> bless him, can I has him?


no you cant has him!!! your hog still has all his origanal body parts, he wouldnt fit in!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn it, you're mean. I need another hog in my life -sigh-


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Damn it, you're mean. I need another hog in my life -sigh-


There was one for sale on cardiff gumtree the other day!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> There was one for sale on cardiff gumtree the other day!!!


I only rescue  They are all over gumtree and PL due to numpty breeders wanting to cash in on them


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwww he is so cute, with or without a leg
I WANT A HOGY! WHY CANT I LIVE IN ENGLAND!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw bless him, hes so gorgeous:001_wub:, im sure he'll be a lot more comfortable now its been removed x


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww what a sweety


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad to see hes doing so well


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's so cute. Glad he's doing ok.


----------

